# suggestions for this situation



## Taz (Oct 7, 2012)

We have a stray that turned up that we have been feeding and she keeps her distance but sleeps in the garage and although skittish, she is sweet and has gotten more comfortable with us. We plan on getting her fixed soon and just letting her be our "barn cat". The situation is that it turns out that she has four kittens and we cannot keep them. What is the best way to get the word out to get them homes? I'm afraid to put in paper or anything like that because of the time of year. There are some hateful evil folks out there. What are some safer suggestions for finding them nice families. 

Thanks for any tips you might have. We've never had to do this before and are having a hard time with it.


----------



## midgiepooh (Sep 19, 2012)

Let's see...

Do you have Facebook? You could post a couple of pictures up...the good news is anyone who may reply will be someone you know, or they will know someone you know (for instance, your buddy from high school may have a sister who is interested)

There are also some really good foster groups out there. I used to live in a city that had many of them - now I live in the middle of nowhere with no such organization. Boo. But the good news is, many of these people really make potential owners jump through hoops to get the pet...references, employer, the whole "kitten caboodle!"

Some vets will also take unwanted animals but I am not sure where they go in the meantime - that's worth researching but its an idea.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd definitely suggest contacting a rescue group; if the kittens are afraid of people they'll need to be socialized before they go to homes (unless you want to socialize them yourself).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How old are the kittens? You should remove them from the mother at about 6 weeks to begin intensive socializing. Do the kittens come up to you at feeding time? You should be giving them mother lots of food too since she is nursing. A mother cat can become pregnant while nursing so time is important in getting her spayed. You will need to trap her. Check the feral cat section of the forum to learn how. Thanks for caring for this kitty. A pregnant abandoned cat or feral cat lead difficult lives. You are her angel! :luv

Urban Cat League has fantastic videos on socializing shy kittens. 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/125860-taming-caring-feral-kittens-cats.html

Tough Love: Socializing Feral Kittens (Part 1 of 3) - YouTube

Tough Love: Socializing Feral Kittens (Part 2 of 3) - YouTube

Tough Love: Socializing Feral Kittens (Part 3 of 3) - YouTube


----------

